# American Idol??? who else here watches



## Anya1976 (Mar 30, 2005)

every year i get sucked in. the past few years i have gotten my mom sucked in as well.

this year i have no idea who will win. i like almost everyone. I can't even pick who i want to win.

what do you think?


----------



## K*O* (Mar 30, 2005)

I love that show, been watching it since day one!! I like 3 of them....... Nadia Turner - she's like a young Tina Turner,(that hair has got to go!!! Carrie Underwood is adorable too, she looks like an american idol , only thing is she's just gotta get away from some of those country-tunes she's been doing lately. Lastly, Vonzelle Solomon - she did a Great Whitney Houston tune last night, she's beautiful and can really sing well....The guys could go home for all I care, they look like a bunch of bums ... The girls at least have some charisma.


----------



## Geek (Mar 30, 2005)

Carrie Underwood, hands down! Did you see her performance last night??? omg





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

every year i get sucked in. the past few years i have gotten my mom sucked in as well. this year i have no idea who will win. i like almost everyone. I can't even pick who i want to win.

what do you think?


----------



## K*O* (Mar 31, 2005)

Of course I saw Carrie last night, terrific performance


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Carrie Underwood, hands down! Did you see her performance last night??? omg


i do really like carrie. but i do like the rocker boys too bo and constantine. i don't care for nikko or scott much but the rest of them i really do like.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 31, 2005)

Darn!! I missed it last nite! Carrie is definitely great. My other favs are Nadia and Bo. I LOVE Bo. He reminds me of the singer from Journey and I use to be such a huge fan of that group.





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* every year i get sucked in. the past few years i have gotten my mom sucked in as well. this year i have no idea who will win. i like almost everyone. I can't even pick who i want to win.

what do you think?


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Darn!! I missed it last nite! Carrie is definitely great. My other favs are Nadia and Bo. I LOVE Bo. He reminds me of the singer from Journey and I use to be such a huge fan of that group.



i love bo he's my "boyfriend" lol my little cousin's "boyfriend" is constantine and my mom's "boyfriend" is Anthony.
I really LOVE nadia too i think she is wonderful. I don't know how they can keep saying that she doesn't have one of the best voices in the competiion.

well even though u missed it last night don't forget to turn it on in 20 mins!!!


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 31, 2005)

I haven't gotten sucked in this year.





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* every year i get sucked in. the past few years i have gotten my mom sucked in as well. this year i have no idea who will win. i like almost everyone. I can't even pick who i want to win.

what do you think?


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* I haven't gotten sucked in this year.



no? i think this year is has the best contestants by far and i've watched all the seasons.


----------



## Geek (Mar 31, 2005)

Hurry up and get sucked! Its soo good this year









Originally Posted by *wongy74* 

I haven't gotten sucked in this year.


----------



## Geek (Mar 31, 2005)

Completely agree, the best so far....





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

no? i think this year is has the best contestants by far and i've watched all the seasons.


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Hurry up and get sucked! Its soo good this year



yea i totally agree. it is GREAT this year. it's so good i can barely pick one person i like better than the others.


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Completely agree, the best so far.... so you've watched all the seasons too? 
it's SOO good this year. I have been blown away. even though i did think mikahla (or however she spells her name) deserved to go first she just was not as good as the rest. i personallydon't think scott is as good either but those are the only two i don't really like.


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 31, 2005)

I've watched some episodes... I just can't seem to get into it! Must be because I miss most of the shows.

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* no? i think this year is has the best contestants by far and i've watched all the seasons.


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 31, 2005)

I love it too! I agree with you about the 3 girls. I think they are all great. I especially like Nadia Turner because of her style and uniqueness. But I think my favorite for American Idol is Carrie Underwood. She has a great voice. Although Vonzelle did an AWESOME job with the Whitney Houston song. That's a tough song to sing.


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Reija(admin)* I love it too! I agree with you about the 3 girls. I think they are all great. I especially like Nadia Turner because of her style and uniqueness. But I think my favorite for American Idol is Carrie Underwood. She has a great voice. Although Vonzelle did an AWESOME job with the Whitney Houston song. That's a tough song to sing. I was totally prepared to hate Vonzelle cus at first she wasnt singing as well as the others. but now i really do like her and i am hoping that scott and nikko are next to go. cus i like the rest of the people. I have to say Anwar who i love hasnt been sounding as good as he can either


----------



## Geek (Mar 31, 2005)

Yep, watched them all.

I agree with you on Makahla too. I don't like Nikki that much either. It's very nice to see the diversity this year. That is what makes the show soooo cool!!

Bo Bice, Constantine are both killer. But my fav is Carrie. Oh but Vonzell is pretty darn godo also. Goooz they are all soo good.





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

so you've watched all the seasons too? 
it's SOO good this year. I have been blown away. even though i did think mikahla (or however she spells her name) deserved to go first she just was not as good as the rest. i personallydon't think scott is as good either but those are the only two i don't really like.


----------



## Geek (Mar 31, 2005)

Agreed on Niko





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

I was totally prepared to hate Vonzelle cus at first she wasnt singing as well as the others. but now i really do like her and i am hoping that scott and nikko are next to go. cus i like the rest of the people. I have to say Anwar who i love hasnt been sounding as good as he can either


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Agreed on Niko i hate to say i don't like anyone but i don't know if it's his song choices or what i don't like about the guy. (but i do miss Mario i REALLY did like him)


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Yep, watched them all. 
I agree with you on Makahla too. I don't like Nikki that much either. It's very nice to see the diversity this year. That is what makes the show soooo cool!!

Bo Bice, Constantine are both killer. But my fav is Carrie. Oh but Vonzell is pretty darn godo also. Goooz they are all soo good.

I have to say that Carrie, bo, constantine, and nadia are my fave 4 people. and yes the diversity is wonderful. but the past years they wouldn't let people who were not "pop" go very far. simon always would tell them he doesn't seem them as "pop" and that made me mad. (like when he tells the plus size chicks that they don't fit the "pop"mold and then lets guys like scott and ruben on with no problems or saying anything about THEM not fitting that mold.)

I really hope that the show continues to break these molds that they are pigeonholing the singers into, and just listen to their voices and not only see race, weight, and age as who should be the american idol. *steps off soapbox* **takes a bow** lol


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 31, 2005)

I know who's gone, I know who's gone! Bet ya wanna know!


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* I know who's gone, I know who's gone! Bet ya wanna know!





i know who's gone too and i am just annoyed by the whole thing but there is nothing i can do about it but vote my fingers off next week


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 31, 2005)

I know, that's def. not who I thought it would be. But thats enough, dont want to spoil it for the west coasters!


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* I know, that's def. not who I thought it would be. But thats enough, dont want to spoil it for the west coasters! I don't want to spoil it either. that's why i didn't say anything after the show.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2005)

I missed it tonight (darn MAC counter - kept me all night!



) So I wanna know too!



I LOVE BO!!! I think he is so good! I also like Nadia, Vonzell, &amp; Carrie, although I wasn't too thilled with their performances last night - especially Bo &amp; Carrie... out of all the 90's songs, they picked THOSE!?!?!



Nobody really picked good songs. And I'm not feeling all the country music Carrie &amp; Jessica are doing.



I had to agree with Simon when he said the songs are 'forgettable'... they are. I dont even think I've even heard them before. And for some reason I don't like Constantine... if they want one rocker... I'd keep Bo.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2005)

And from a hairstylist's point of view... Nadia should stick to the afro instead of that mohawk... and Carrie should stick to the waves... straight is very "blah" on her.



Her waves &amp; "big" hair from the 3/22 show looked so good on her!


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I missed it tonight (darn MAC counter - kept me all night!



) So I wanna know too!



I LOVE BO!!! I think he is so good! I also like Nadia, Vonzell, &amp; Carrie, although I wasn't too thilled with their performances last night - especially Bo &amp; Carrie... out of all the 90's songs, they picked THOSE!?!?!



Nobody really picked good songs. And I'm not feeling all the country music Carrie &amp; Jessica are doing.



I had to agree with Simon when he said the songs are 'forgettable'... they are. I dont even think I've even heard them before. And for some reason I don't like Constantine... if they want one rocker... I'd keep Bo.



i listen to country music so i knew both the songs that Carrie and Jessica sang and like them very much. even though the one that carrie sang is a really sad song i just couldn't believe she chose that one.I have to say i am all about Bo too he's so cute!! andhe has a WONDERFUL voice.

aaaaaaaaw i'm tellin my little cousin what you said about her boyfriend constantine. I think he did really good last night some of his stuff has been hit or miss but i thought last night he did a wonderful job on I can't make you love me (one of my fave songs btw) and every time i see him to me he gets cuter and cuter. like bo he knows how to work the crowd and the camera and he totally plays up to that so i can see why the teeny bopper girls are all falling all over themsevles over him. Bo i think appeals more to the big girls lol he's not as baby faced cute he's more raw and as they said the other week "smoldering" and hubba hubba!! lol


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* And from a hairstylist's point of view... Nadia should stick to the afro instead of that mohawk... and Carrie should stick to the waves... straight is very "blah" on her.



Her waves &amp; "big" hair from the 3/22 show looked so good on her! oh yea i have to agree on how carrie should stick to the waves i don't like the straight on her either.(i have to admit i LOVED the big hair i thought it was GREAT)and i liked nadia's mohawk for the night it was cool that she was going 80's all the way. but i do love her afro.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i listen to country music so i knew both the songs that Carrie and Jessica sang and like them very much. even though the one that carrie sang is a really sad song i just couldn't believe she chose that one.I have to say i am all about Bo too he's so cute!! andhe has a WONDERFUL voice.

aaaaaaaaw i'm tellin my little cousin what you said about her boyfriend constantine. I think he did really good last night some of his stuff has been hit or miss but i thought last night he did a wonderful job on I can't make you love me (one of my fave songs btw) and every time i see him to me he gets cuter and cuter. like bo he knows how to work the crowd and the camera and he totally plays up to that so i can see why the teeny bopper girls are all falling all over themsevles over him. Bo i think appeals more to the big girls lol he's not as baby faced cute he's more raw and as they said the other week "smoldering" and hubba hubba!! lol

*Yeah, I agree with you on Constantine last night... he did a good job with that song. He's good - although he has done some weak performances, but as a total "package" that would sell ... I think Bo's experience shows through a little more. And that Partridge Family song just killed it for me... that and the scarf he wore!



He does have a nice smile... but just not the 'smolder' that Bo has!



*


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *Yeah, I agree with you on Constantine last night... he did a good job with that song. He's good - although he has done some weak performances, but as a total "package" that would sell ... I think Bo's experience shows through a little more. And that Partridge Family song just killed it for me... that and the scarf he wore!



He does have a nice smile... but just not the 'smolder' that Bo has!



* yes i do agree that he has had some weak performances but if last night is a peak at what's to come then i think he will get better and better.
and yes Bo's experiance does show thru he seems to have been playing in bands longer than Constantine even though they re the same age.

he has more stage presence.


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 31, 2005)

I love American Idol! It's my guilty pleasure &amp; I'm addicted!!



My favorites are Nadia, Bo, Carrie &amp; Vonzell. Vonzell is adorable &amp; I love seeing how she's grown throughout this competition, getting better &amp; better.

So... since the West Coast now saw the results show and I'm not spoiling anything... How does everyone feel about Jessica Sierra being voted off?

I think it's a shame, since she has such a powerful voice. But I *do* agree with Simon from last night. I think other contestants have more magnetic personalities, which is what influenced the vote. She's really talented and seems like a sweetie but she doesn't have that IT factor. It'll be interesting to see who goes next week....


----------



## Geek (Mar 31, 2005)

Uh oh Joy, you forgot Hawaii!!! Aren't they still behind the westcoast?









Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* 

I love American Idol! It's my guilty pleasure &amp; I'm addicted!!



My favorites are Nadia, Bo, Carrie &amp; Vonzell. Vonzell is adorable &amp; I love seeing how she's grown throughout this competition, getting better &amp; better. 
So... since the West Coast now saw the results show and I'm not spoiling anything... How does everyone feel about Jessica Sierra being voted off?

I think it's a shame, since she has such a powerful voice. But I *do* agree with Simon from last night. I think other contestants have more magnetic personalities, which is what influenced the vote. She's really talented and seems like a sweetie but she doesn't have that IT factor. It'll be interesting to see who goes next week....


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I love American Idol! It's my guilty pleasure &amp; I'm addicted!!



My favorites are Nadia, Bo, Carrie &amp; Vonzell. Vonzell is adorable &amp; I love seeing how she's grown throughout this competition, getting better &amp; better. 
So... since the West Coast now saw the results show and I'm not spoiling anything... How does everyone feel about Jessica Sierra being voted off?

I think it's a shame, since she has such a powerful voice. But I *do* agree with Simon from last night. I think other contestants have more magnetic personalities, which is what influenced the vote. She's really talented and seems like a sweetie but she doesn't have that IT factor. It'll be interesting to see who goes next week....

i like jessica. i think that scott or nikko should have gone b4 she did


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i like jessica. i think that scott or nikko should have gone b4 she did



*Yeah... I'm not feeling Scott &amp; Nikko - they're so many performers out there that sound like they do... they're not really doing anything 'original'... seems they try to sing the songs like the original artists, which makes it more "Karaoke" as Simon says... I agree, they just dont have that spark.



*


----------



## Anya1976 (Mar 31, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *Yeah... I'm not feeling Scott &amp; Nikko - they're so many performers out there that sound like they do... they're not really doing anything 'original'... seems they try to sing the songs like the original artists, which makes it more "Karaoke" as Simon says... I agree, they just dont have that spark.



* i totally agree with ya. to me their voices aren't as good as the others. there is always next week i guess lol


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 1, 2005)

I'm not into country music, but I think that Carrie Underwood will win - her voice is always fantastic. She's phenomenal.

My personal two favorites are: Vondell and Nikko.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

american idol has just finished up here. i know not everyone has seen it yet but what did you all think?

I hate when they do musicals cus most of the songs are BORING (i know i will be flamed now lol)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* american idol has just finished up here. i know not everyone has seen it yet but what did you all think?I hate when they do musicals cus most of the songs are BORING (i know i will be flamed now lol)

*I saw the first 2 (Scott &amp; Carrie) then had to do something for dad on the comp. and got sidetracked - and missed the rest. How was Bo &amp; Nadia?? (And Vonzell!)



*


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *I saw the first 2 (Scott &amp; Carrie) then had to do something for dad on the comp. and got sidetracked - and missed the rest. How was Bo &amp; Nadia?? (And Vonzell!)



* i think bo did great with the song he chose. i thought pretty much everyone did great (except for scott and anwar and nikko) but then i am generallynot fans of theirs


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i think bo did great with the song he chose. i thought pretty much everyone did great (except for scott and anwar and nikko) but then i am generallynot fans of theirs *Yeah - those 3 I really didn't care that I missed! LOL do you remember what Bo did?



*


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *Yeah - those 3 I really didn't care that I missed! LOL do you remember what Bo did?




* he did a song from pippen. not sure of the song but i thought he did very well. constantine did very well too he did my funny valentine (not sure if u saw his)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* constantine did very well too he did my funny valentine (not sure if u saw his) *Ooooh yeah - I did see him... he did really good tonight! *


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *Ooooh yeah - I did see him... he did really good tonight! * he's growing on me. i think he gets cuter and cuter to me every week. but #1 in my heart is bo lol (yea i know i'm a dork)


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 6, 2005)

*Bo's always my #1 too!!! Then Nadia, Carrie &amp; Vonzell



* Originally Posted by *Anya1976* he's growing on me. i think he gets cuter and cuter to me every week. but #1 in my heart is bo lol (yea i know i'm a dork)


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *Bo's always my #1 too!!! Then Nadia, Carrie &amp; Vonzell



* i like bo then carrie then constantine then nadia. Vonzell is growing on me too. at first i didn't like her much.


----------



## Geek (Apr 6, 2005)

Gals! Try not to PIMP AI for us on the west coast












Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

i like bo then carrie then constantine then nadia. Vonzell is growing on me too. at first i didn't like her much.


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 6, 2005)

I love AI -- but I was BORED tonight!! And I'm a theater gal. So sad....

I actually liked Nikko's performance -- probably b/c I love West Side Story so much. And Vonzell is just too adorable for words! She gets better every week!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I love AI -- but I was BORED tonight!! And I'm a theater gal. So sad.... 
I actually liked Nikko's performance -- probably b/c I love West Side Story so much. And Vonzell is just too adorable for words! She gets better every week!

well at least i wasn't the only one bored tonight. so who do you think is goin?


----------



## Laura (Apr 6, 2005)

I used to love this show last year but this year stupid television station airs it at 4pm on a Saturday. WTF is up with that? I'm never in home at 4pm on a Sat &amp; i'm never out of bed for the repeat at 8am on Sunday mornings so no AI for me this year


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* I used to love this show last year but this year stupid television station airs it at 4pm on a Saturday. WTF is up with that? I'm never in home at 4pm on a Sat &amp; i'm never out of bed for the repeat at 8am on Sunday mornings so no AI for me this year



now that's exactly why VCR's were created!!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 6, 2005)

VCR from a geek girl?? LOL



What about DVRs?









Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

now that's exactly why VCR's were created!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* VCR from a geek girl?? LOL



What about DVRs?



i don't have one i am a poor geek girl who spends her money on make up lol


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 7, 2005)

ok who all watched tonight? whatcha think of the results?


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 7, 2005)

Awww man!! i wanna know who got booted off. I never get to watch the results show because its on the same time as Alias.





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ok who all watched tonight? whatcha think of the results?


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Awww man!! i wanna know who got booted off. I never get to watch the results show because its on the same time as Alias.



i don't wanna spill til i know everyone has seen it lol but i can PM you tracey


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 7, 2005)

PM me!!!





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i don't wanna spill til i know everyone has seen it lol but i can PM you tracey


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* PM me!!!



done


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 7, 2005)

Thanks! You're the best!!

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* done


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Thanks! You're the best!! i try lol yea right lol


----------



## Laura (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* VCR from a geek girl?? LOL



What about DVRs?



There's never anyone at home to set it for me &amp; i dont have a time thing on my VCR


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ok who all watched tonight? whatcha think of the results? *I was a little surprised... not by the last 2 standing, but the one they chose to send home out of the 2 is what surprised me!




*


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *I was a little surprised... not by the last 2 standing, but the one they chose to send home out of the 2 is what surprised me!



* 

yea you and me both girl. i think it should have been the other of the two also


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 7, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* There's never anyone at home to set it for me &amp; i dont have a time thing on my VCR



don't you have one of those VCR plus things in ireland they are supposed to be easy for those who don't know how to set a vcr maybe that could work


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 13, 2005)

Ok... two words.... Vonzell &amp; Constantine!!!! Who'd have thought I'd be routing for Constantine over BO!?!!? Bo did great (as usual! lol



) But mom's had me hooked on Queen since I was 10 - so I'm biased to Constantine tonight!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 13, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Ok... two words.... Vonzell &amp; Constantine!!!! Who'd have thought I'd be routing for Constantine over BO!?!!? Bo did great (as usual! lol



) But mom's had me hooked on Queen since I was 10 - so I'm biased to Constantine tonight!



i love queen!!! but i agree constantine is great. i loved both bo and his performances.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 14, 2005)

Vonzelle, Constantine, &amp; Anwar were terrific last night...I don't understand why they weren't crazy about Carrie's performance - she did a great Pat Benetar - I Think that "Scott" should be the next to get the axe -


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Vonzelle, Constantine, &amp; Anwar were terrific last night...I don't understand why they weren't crazy about Carrie's performance - she did a great Pat Benetar - I Think that "Scott" should be the next to get the axe - from your mouth to God's ears. i hope he goes too.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 14, 2005)

HA HA HA HA HA....Well, the show will be on pretty soon - Im gonna do my exercises, and facial (with Kim's micro-dermabrasion) - I Love that stuff, -- and settle in....Good night Girls....


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** HA HA HA HA HA....Well, the show will be on pretty soon - Im gonna do my exercises, and facial (with Kim's micro-dermabrasion) - I Love that stuff, -- and settle in....Good night Girls.... night ..... ttyl


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 14, 2005)

HORRIBLE DECISION!!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* HORRIBLE DECISION!!!!



ugh i am so disgusted with the show


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ugh i am so disgusted with the show Yup! That was just terrible.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yup! That was just terrible.



when is the show on for the westcoasters? cus i wanna talk about this darn it. i am so mad, my mom is mad too it's like last years carmen she stuck around forever too when she shouldn't have


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* when is the show on for the westcoasters? cus i wanna talk about this darn it. i am so mad, my mom is mad too it's like last years carmen she stuck around forever too when she shouldn't have West coast is 3 hrs. behind me.... so its' 9:11pm there now.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* West coast is 3 hrs. behind me.... so its' 9:11pm there now.



well then they know..... ggggrrr i am so annoyed


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* well then they know..... ggggrrr i am so annoyed ME TOO!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* ME TOO!!! 



do you vote?


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* do you vote? Yup! But I"m pissed... I missed Tuesdays vote - but I was hoping the rest of America would back me up!!!! LOLI just still can't believe they kept SCOTT over Nadia!!!! WTF!?!?!?!?


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yup! But I"m pissed... I missed Tuesdays vote - but I was hoping the rest of America would back me up!!!! LOLI just still can't believe they kept SCOTT over Nadia!!!! WTF!?!?!?!?





like i said, scott is the carmen of this year someone who doesn't deserve to be there but stays.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 15, 2005)

ok i am still annoyed by this whole scott staying thing. Nadia should NOT have left. scott sucks compared to that girl.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ok i am still annoyed by this whole scott staying thing. Nadia should NOT have left. scott sucks compared to that girl. Tell me about it! I went to get my nails done tonight and eveyone in the salon was talking about it - and how they all thought Scott should have been the one to go - pissed me off all over again!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Tell me about it! I went to get my nails done tonight and eveyone in the salon was talking about it - and how they all thought Scott should have been the one to go - pissed me off all over again!



ugh it's such crap!!!! i hope scott knows that it's his time to go and he DOES NOT belong with the rest of those people. they are soooo much better than he is.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ugh it's such crap!!!! i hope scott knows that it's his time to go and he DOES NOT belong with the rest of those people. they are soooo much better than he is. Yeah really.... I think ever since Nadia did the mohawk thing &amp; said that it was for Mario - they had it in for her... But I don't think we've seen the last of Mario either (I got some inside info



)


----------



## Liz (Apr 16, 2005)

JANELLE! you know you have to dish the dirt now! lol. i hope the country singing girl wins. and for some odd reason, i liked mikayla (sp?), the 16 year old who already got the boot.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* JANELLE! you know you have to dish the dirt now! lol. i hope the country singing girl wins. and for some odd reason, i liked mikayla (sp?), the 16 year old who already got the boot. A co-worker of mine's sister works with Mario's 'friend'.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 16, 2005)

OH GIRLS.......Don't even get me started on this.....



My Nadia got DISSSSSS-ED over that fat bastard???? Like white trash - trying to act Black...... ( I can't stand him...he's a wanna-bee) that will NEVER BE!

Where's the Justice ????

Bo (THAT MORON) should have gotten throw out over Nadia...All he does is run around the stage w/that micro-phone.... like he's holding a woman !!!! All his songs sound the same (Voice doesn't change at all)- - like a heavy metal singer &amp; he sounds like someone very familiar, but I can't think of that guy's name.(damn) .. If you close your eyes when Bo's singing - this "CERTAIN" singer comes to my mind., but I can't think of who the heck he's trying to imitate -(it's on the tip of my tongue) Enough already w/that act!!!

Not for nothing, but.... Constantine was 100% better than him., and I had my doubts about that guy too (wasn't crazy about him either) - it was like those two were competing w/each other ~ since both are in "rock bands" - until he did Bo-Rap by Queen - that was outrageous..&amp; a very hard song to do if you will - from a 7 minute song/rock-opera - cut down to a minute and 30 seconds !!!

Oh its gonna get nasty in the next couple of weeks - you wait &amp; see.....Even that guy Anthony ( The "Clay Aiken" clone) should have gotten throw out....over Nadia......I still can't believe they voted her out) well, anyway guys,

Thank you for letting me vent !


----------



## Geek (Apr 16, 2005)

Woo Hoo Mama!!! Let it RIP

I think BO is pretty good, he can move! Constantine rocks bigtime...doesn't sing too well, but has the look. I still think that Carrie Underwood is the one to beat this year.

I think AI hit a HOMERUN this year, not sticking so much with the same ol' R&amp;B singers. At least this year we have diversity! I have to say that Nadia contributed to that diversity bigtime. I still beleive that SIMON railroaded the real winner last year, Diana Degarmo. Fantasia was not even close compared to Degarmo....





Originally Posted by *K*O** 

OH GIRLS.......Don't even get me started on this.....




My Nadia got DISSSSSS-ED over that fat bastard???? Like white trash - trying to act Black...... ( I can't stand him...he's a wanna-bee) that will NEVER BE! 
Where's the Justice ????

Bo (THAT MORON) should have gotten throw out over Nadia...All he does is run around the stage w/that micro-phone.... like he's holding a woman !!!! All his songs sound the same (Voice doesn't change at all)- - like a heavy metal singer &amp; he sounds like someone very familiar, but I can't think of that guy's name.(damn) .. If you close your eyes when Bo's singing - this "CERTAIN" singer comes to my mind., but I can't think of who the heck he's trying to imitate -(it's on the tip of my tongue) Enough already w/that act!!!

Not for nothing, but.... Constantine was 100% better than him., and I had my doubts about that guy too (wasn't crazy about him either) - it was like those two were competing w/each other ~ since both are in "rock bands" - until he did Bo-Rap by Queen - that was outrageous..&amp; a very hard song to do if you will - from a 7 minute song/rock-opera - cut down to a minute and 30 seconds !!!

Oh its gonna get nasty in the next couple of weeks - you wait &amp; see.....Even that guy Anthony ( The "Clay Aiken" clone) should have gotten throw out....over Nadia......I still can't believe they voted her out) well, anyway guys,

Thank you for letting me vent !


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** OH GIRLS.......Don't even get me started on this.....



My Nadia got DISSSSSS-ED over that fat bastard???? Like white trash - trying to act Black...... ( I can't stand him...he's a wanna-bee) that will NEVER BE! LMAO that just makes me laugh.but i have to say i reallylike bo and constantine and i think anthonyis good too just not AS good as the rest of them (excluding scott)


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Woo Hoo Mama!!! Let it RIP
I think BO is pretty good, he can move! Constantine rocks bigtime...doesn't sing too well, but has the look. I still think that Carrie Underwood is the one to beat this year.

I think AI hit a HOMERUN this year, not sticking so much with the same ol' R&amp;B singers. At least this year we have diversity! I have to say that Nadia contributed to that diversity bigtime. I still beleive that SIMON railroaded the real winner last year, Diana Degarmo. Fantasia was not even close compared to Degarmo....

oh i have to agree diana got the short end of the stick and should have won. Simon picks who he wants to win at the beginning and makes sure that he says everyone else is terrible cus he KNOWS he has influence over the callers.i think the AI is good this year too finally finally finally letting people other than the same tired britney clones or people who want to sound like usher only on the show. but what really bugs me is that they tell these girls they don't fit the pop star mold (by maybe being more real and actually eating food, and possibly being GOOD for young girls self esteem) and then letting guys like ruben or even scott on and never once holding that same stupid ass streotype to them.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 16, 2005)

Diana last year was adorable...how cute was she???? That Fantasia, did you hear her sing last week??? The hair on my neck was standing up - you could tease it w/a rat tail comb !!!! She always sounded to me, like Macy Gray !!! I couldn't stand her either !!

Whats' up w/Paula??? What the hell is she on????? She ain't right !!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

oh i have to agree diana got the short end of the stick and should have won. Simon picks who he wants to win at the beginning and makes sure that he says everyone else is terrible cus he KNOWS he has influence over the callers.i think the AI is good this year too finally finally finally letting people other than the same tired britney clones or people who want to sound like usher only on the show. but what really bugs me is that they tell these girls they don't fit the pop star mold (by maybe being more real and actually eating food, and possibly being GOOD for young girls self esteem) and then letting guys like ruben or even scott on and never once holding that same stupid ass streotype to them.




It's truly a kick ass show! Yes Diana was the railroad-ee. Simon has super huge influence over America it seems.
I am looking at Carrie to pick it up next week and take thier suggestions on being her. Altho, I have to say that I love her ROCKER side!


----------



## Geek (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** 

Diana last year was adorable...how cute was she???? That Fantasia, did you hear her sing last week??? The hair on my neck was standing up - you could tease it w/a rat tail comb !!!! She always sounded to me, like Macy Gray !!! I couldn't stand her either !!
Whats' up w/Paula??? What the hell is she on????? She ain't right !!!








OMG Fantasia! I know, She gained some weight huh? She needs to get her ass out dat Navigator and into da gym. lol


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* It's truly a kick ass show! Yes Diana was the railroad-ee. Simon has super huge influence over America it seems.
I am looking at Carrie to pick it up next week and take thier suggestions on being her. Altho, I have to say that I love her ROCKER side!

i do like carrie's rocker side too though. i love when she gets that big 80's hair a'goin' lol (hey someone needs big hair like mine lol)


----------



## Geek (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

i do like carrie's rocker side too though. i love when she gets that big 80's hair a'goin' lol (hey someone needs big hair like mine lol) 


OMG I peed my pants when I saw her 80's hair, loved it


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Diana last year was adorable...how cute was she???? That Fantasia, did you hear her sing last week??? The hair on my neck was standing up - you could tease it w/a rat tail comb !!!! She always sounded to me, like Macy Gray !!! I couldn't stand her either !!
Whats' up w/Paula??? What the hell is she on????? She ain't right !!!





yea paula seems to be on somethin lol
and i have to say i hate fantasia i didn't vote for her at all she gets all "gospelly" and it bugs me. when she was on i ended up leaving the room lol


----------



## Geek (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

yea paula seems to be on somethin lol
and i have to say i hate fantasia i didn't vote for her at all she gets all "gospelly" and it bugs me. when she was on i ended up leaving the room lol




Paula stumbles on her words constantly! WTF. She is also up dancin' for each song.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 16, 2005)

Yes, Angela I agree w/you about Carrie's big 80's hair - ain't nothin' wrong w/that - like my motto is, the bigger the hair the smaller the waist !!! The bigger the better... (shut up Tony !!))

I can't wait towards the end of this season, when they do 2 songs each...remember?

Not for nothing...even tho Simon is a hard nose, he's right 9 outta 10 ....sorry I quietly agree w/him...for some reason - Randy &amp; Paula I feel - like they're just puttin' a band aid on some of the singers...not to hurt their feelings,., then Simon comes out with his THANG.....&amp; tells it like it is.... SIMON? I hate em', but I luv em'....he's right..honest ----- Be kind now !!!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Yes, Angela I agree w/you about Carrie's big 80's hair - ain't nothin' wrong w/that - like my motto is, the bigger the hair the smaller the waist !!! The bigger the better... (shut up Tony !!)) 
I can't wait towards the end of this season, when they do 2 songs each...remember?

Not for nothing...even tho Simon is a hard nose, he's right 9 outta 10 ....sorry I quietly agree w/him...for some reason - Randy &amp; Paula I feel - like they're just puttin' a band aid on some of the singers...not to hurt their feelings,., then Simon comes out with his THANG.....&amp; tells it like it is.... SIMON? I hate em', but I luv em'....he's right..honest ----- Be kind now !!!





i have big hair. my brother's teacher at the salon is always saying how much hair i have. and my brother hates doing my hair since i have so much of it.I don't always agree with simon. most times i don't. it just depends on who he is talking to. cus most often than not he's downing a good performance cus he has the winner in his mind already.

I agree with Paula just being nice all the time she bugs me when she does that. Randy is getting better he does come out and say some things but then fixes it by saying "it was good"


----------



## K*O* (Apr 16, 2005)

Yeah, Randy covers his ass....guess he don't wanna get pinched!!

Wonder what "thing" they'll be singing next week.....hmmmmm They really got to get rid of the "musical" catagory next year....these kids are just too young to know some good songs from ol' time musicals...they only know like Disney stuff....lol... that ain't gonna cut it.

OK...let vote on gettin' rid of squinty-eyed Scott.....can't trust that beady-eye phoney! Can see right thru him!....


----------



## Liz (Apr 16, 2005)

oooh. i don't like fantasia at all!!! i hated the gospelly-ness that she always sang. the "wooooowhhooooo" i hate that crap.

i also don't like that white boy trying to be black. i like constantine though. he's not the best singer but he's got a Look and some charisma.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Yeah, Randy covers his ass....guess he don't wanna get pinched!! Wonder what "thing" they'll be singing next week.....hmmmmm They really got to get rid of the "musical" catagory next year....these kids are just too young to know some good songs from ol' time musicals...they only know like Disney stuff....lol... that ain't gonna cut it.

OK...let vote on gettin' rid of squinty-eyed Scott.....can't trust that beady-eye phoney! Can see right thru him!....






I think they should do a different catagory too musicals doesn't do it for me either. i hate musical week. but sometimes they do pick some good ones i got excited when someone sang one from west side story but i didn't ike the one that was picked




and yea i don't like scott he needs to go asap!!!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* oooh. i don't like fantasia at all!!! i hated the gospelly-ness that she always sang. the "wooooowhhooooo" i hate that crap. 
i also don't like that white boy trying to be black. i like constantine though. he's not the best singer but he's got a Look and some charisma.

i don't like fantasia either. i didn't vote for her at all last year. i still can't stand her
and yea scott bugs me too.

and i do like constantine he's adorable he may not sound as good as others but yes he does have a look and the little girls love him.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 19, 2005)

don't forget to watch tonight. i won't be able to post about it til later i have to work tonight


----------



## K*O* (Apr 19, 2005)

I'll be glued to the TV....



Hmmmm, wonder what the theme is for tonight's show





OOOOh, they just said it was going to be an energetic show....not too many Scott fans. out there...lol.... - 70's dance music classics is the theme!!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 20, 2005)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Carrie Underwood AGAIN!!! Man AI was HOT 2night!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 20, 2005)

i have to say i enjoyed the show tonight as well!! i was working so the kids and i voted lol it was hard to get thru for bo but it was pretty easy for constantine


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i have to say i enjoyed the show tonight as well!! i was working so the kids and i voted lol it was hard to get thru for bo but it was pretty easy for constantine Darn... I missed it tonight



So I guess Bo did good then??


----------



## K*O* (Apr 20, 2005)

I like him, but seems all Bo can sing are songs he can scream to with his raspy voice...last night he did Vehicle, which sounded good, but he's gotta change his choice of songs - to me, they kinda all starting to sound the same.

Carrie was great too - Simon hit the nail on the head, "Who Dresses These People" ??? She did look like a Barbie turned into a Stepford Wife... lol...

Get rid of that Scott already- what a miserable attitude he has...Doesn't that kid ever smile???

Can't wait to see who gets dumped tonight.....


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 20, 2005)

I watched it last night - it was good!





Even though Anwar seems to be popular, I didn't think he sang so well last night. I like that song but I was cringing for him as he sang it.

Scott sang well because he chose the right song, but I agree, the guy has no stage personality. I think he'll be gone soon.

Vonzell is one of my favorites. I like her and all the songs she sings. She's great on stage but she took a big chance singing the song she chose last night.

Ditto Carrie - she hit those high notes on McArthur Park (what IS that song about anyway?) but she had the tempo of it on the slow side. When Donna Summer sang the song, it had a faster beat.

Bo chose THE perfect song for his voice but for some reason I'm doubting he's gonna be a finalist.

I love, love, love this show!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 21, 2005)

i know the west coast hasn't seen the show yet BUT how did you guys think everything went tonight without giving anything away?

I personally wanted to see this person go maybe not THIS week but i didn't think this person was the best on the show.


----------



## Geek (Apr 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

Same here, I don't think the person that was voted off should've been the one to go tonight. 


don't pimp it for us WESTCOASTERS lol


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Same here, I don't think the person that was voted off should've been the one to go tonight. not tonight but maybe in the next week's to come. 
did you vote last night? i did the kids wanted to vote they think it's cool cus their mom doesn't vote lol so i let them vote.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* not tonight but maybe in the next week's to come. 
did you vote last night? i did the kids wanted to vote they think it's cool cus their mom doesn't vote lol so i let them vote.

ok - I missed both last night AND Tonight...



Someone PM me please b/c everyone is getting me worried here that a certain SOMEONE was NOT voted off!!!!


----------



## Liz (Apr 21, 2005)

I really want the other two white boys to leave! lol. constantine sounded good tonight. they shouldn't have paired him with the skinny white boy during one part.


----------



## Geek (Apr 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* 

I really want the other two white boys to leave! lol. constantine sounded good tonight. they shouldn't have paired him with the skinny white boy during one part. 


LOL @ skinny white boy. I was amazed to see Anwar go...


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 21, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MAC* I actually like Anthony Federov. He really can sing. Laughs at Fat ol' Ruben, the singers are way better this year i like anthony too he's not the BEST but he's better than scott that's for sure.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 21, 2005)

So, what do you think about Anwar getting booted off ??? Had a feeling he's was going, but it was a toss up between him &amp; Scott. Would of preferred Scott leaving instead...But, I think this weeks performance by Anwar singing "September" was not his best at all - very off key in certain parts of the song, ya think ??

I thought Bo did the "right thing" by standing between the 2 groups at the end - Wonder what next weeks theme is gonna be???... Don't ya like it when they're down to only like 4 people and they each sing 2 songs per person on Theme night...at least you can choose which song was better than the other.


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 21, 2005)

Now I'm no professional singer but Anwar seems like a really "nice" guy &amp; I didn't want him to get booted off, but he does seem limited in his vocal range. "September" was not a good choice for him. I agree with you all that I was hoping Scott would go too. He just doesn't have a good stage "presence" and almost seems arrogant up there. At least Anwar seems really sweet and appeals to many.

Vonzell is *my* favorite (I love the way she sings and I love R&amp;B / Soul music) but realistically, I have a feeling *Carrie* is walking away with it this year. But I bet its not too bad being second, I'm sure who ever is left at the end will get discovered by a talent scout regardless.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 21, 2005)

Yep, Vonzelle is my favorite as well... terrific performer for an amateur...but, seems like Carrie may take it..I'm sure she's got a lot of the male population voting as well...

Yeah Scott does have a "chip on his shoulder" for some reason or another - I don't hear too much of anyone talking about the blond kid...um...oh, Anthony - he's got a nice voice too - thank goodness he got rid of those glasses - helped his appearance...lol

Im sure they will have some sort of record/video deals in the works - its a great stepping stone that show...


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 22, 2005)

Originally Posted by *MAC* Agreed! Constantine may win this i'm sure my little cousin is praying for that lol she loves that guy she gets so cute when he's on tv lol


----------



## K*O* (Apr 23, 2005)

That's cute.....He ain't that bad tho...considering he couldn't even talk when he was younger...then he had some throat operation..., Now look @ him...., can't shut him up !!!! LOL


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

lol. what's funny is that i saw him on Elimi-date, a dating show. i think it was before AI started.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* lol. what's funny is that i saw him on Elimi-date, a dating show. i think it was before AI started. Who was ? anthony or constantine?? Thats funny! I remember that show! LOL


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

constantine


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* constantine REALLY? lol oh jeez i may just have to start watching that show lol


----------



## Liz (Apr 23, 2005)

lol. i've seen that episode twice. and they say "constantine, american idol star" or something like that.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 23, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* lol. i've seen that episode twice. and they say "constantine, american idol star" or something like that. he's so cute.... even though i do think bo is hotter lol


----------



## K*O* (Apr 25, 2005)

wonder what they'll be singing about tomorrow ??? Who ya think will be next to go???? I feel bad and the end after they choose the loser, what gets me is when the remaining contestants start crying and getting all weepy.....


----------



## Geek (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** 

wonder what they'll be singing about tomorrow ??? Who ya think will be next to go???? I feel bad and the end after they choose the loser, what gets me is when the remaining contestants start crying and getting all weepy.....







Yeah, lets hope they sing something good! Love that show


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 26, 2005)

And let's FINALLY say goodbye to Scott!!!


----------



## Geek (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

And let's FINALLY say goodbye to Scott!!!







Oh you don't like his HIP HOP avenue? lol


----------



## Liz (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* And let's FINALLY say goodbye to Scott!!!



YESS!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* And let's FINALLY say goodbye to Scott!!!



oh god i am prayin for that!!!


----------



## Mina (Apr 26, 2005)

YUP ME TOO I LIKE THREE OF THE GIRLZ


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh you don't like his HIP HOP avenue? lol Oh is THAT what it is? Looked like crap to me! LOL


----------



## Geek (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Oh is THAT what it is? Looked like crap to me! LOL







i thought hip hop was all the rage with the children


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Oh is THAT what it is? Looked like crap to me! LOL



LMAO


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* i thought hip hop was all the rage with the children children? well what do you consider a child? cus dude give me some frank sinatra over that moron anyday


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* children? well what do you consider a child? cus dude give me some frank sinatra over that moron anyday Yeah really! LOL I'd rather listen to Muzak over that!


----------



## Geek (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

children? well what do you consider a child? cus dude give me some frank sinatra over that moron anyday 


lol, i was only fickin' wif ya


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yeah really! LOL I'd rather listen to Muzak over that!




LMAO musak lol that's funny, but I'm with ya girl


----------



## K*O* (Apr 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* LMAO musak lol that's funny, but I'm with ya girl Me too!!!....They should post on their website what the theme is each week -


----------



## K*O* (Apr 26, 2005)

OK...gotta go - Idol is coming on in about 10 minutes...See you on muT tomorrow...bye


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** OK...gotta go - Idol is coming on in about 10 minutes...See you on muT tomorrow...bye



the theme is 2000? how lame lol


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 27, 2005)

Carrie is singing one of my fave songs yaaaaaaaay i've driven fast to this song many times lol


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 27, 2005)

BO IS MY TOP FAVORITE!!!! I love that man's voice SO MUCH!!! I think he put a spell on me cuz no matter what he sings he can do no wrong!!!:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* BO IS MY TOP FAVORITE!!!! I love that man's voice SO MUCH!!! I think he put a spell on me cuz no matter what he sings he can do no wrong!!!:icon_love I luv em' too !! :icon_love


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 27, 2005)

at this point i pretty much like everyone BUT scott lol he needs to go home


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm w/you hun!!.... Scott needs to go home cuz he sucked tonite. Also, I hated Constantine (as I do every week). Everyone else is pretty good, but Bo will forever be on the very top of my list...... YEA BO!!! :icon_love

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* at this point i pretty much like everyone BUT scott lol he needs to go home


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* I'm w/you hun!!.... Scott needs to go home cuz he sucked tonite. Also, I hated Constantine (as I do every week). Everyone else is pretty good, but Bo will forever be on the very top of my list...... YEA BO!!! :icon_love i like constantine i don't think he's horrible (like scott) he may not be the BEST vocalist but he's got the sex appeal. I love bo i am all for bo winning this cus i LOVE him but i like Constantine too


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 27, 2005)

i can't wait for tonight's results!!! i have my fingers crossed for scott to be leaving


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm so mad that I've been scheduled to work on the nights of AI!! I asked my dear BF to TiVo it, but he forgot.



LOL, so what was the theme last night? I'm sad I missed Bo, I love him!

At least I get to watch the results tonight!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 27, 2005)

Opposite for me. I always get to watch on Tuesday and then I have to come here and ask about the results. I hate that! So you're a Bo fan too, huh joy? He is really talented. He is definitely my top favorite!!:icon_love

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I'm so mad that I've been scheduled to work on the nights of AI!! I asked my dear BF to TiVo it, but he forgot.



LOL, so what was the theme last night? I'm sad I missed Bo, I love him!
At least I get to watch the results tonight!


----------



## K*O* (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I'm so mad that I've been scheduled to work on the nights of AI!! I asked my dear BF to TiVo it, but he forgot.



LOL, so what was the theme last night? I'm sad I missed Bo, I love him!
At least I get to watch the results tonight!

You didn't miss much - it was really uneventful - The theme was songs from the year 2000 to NOW... I didn't know hardly any of the songs they sang., except the one Scott did - (Dance w/my father again) by Luther Vandross - Bo did some Lenny Kravitz song... (nothing great) - he sounds the same every week, like heavy metal Metallica or something....lol...Carrie did some country song, actually, I can't even remember what anyone did, that's how boring it was....you did miss much really -....


----------



## Joyeuux (Apr 27, 2005)

You know, I don't normally find guys with long hair attractive, but he's a HOTTIE!! I loved his rendition of Jim Croce's Time in a Bottle and now want him to sing some James Taylor!


----------



## K*O* (Apr 27, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* You know, I don't normally find guys with long hair attractive, but he's a HOTTIE!! I loved his rendition of Jim Croce's Time in a Bottle and now want him to sing some James Taylor! Not my type....I like Vonzelle &amp; Carrie (they're both adorable &amp; can sing... Oh, and I think Anthony tackled a song from Celine Dion? I believe?... He was pretty good, he hit the notes...Simon told Scotty to pack his bags &amp; go home!!lol


----------



## Liz (Apr 28, 2005)

even though i don't like scott. he did look sad last night after what simon said. like at the very end when they were all on stage and clapping, he looked sad.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

oh my god.... my tv is now going to be thrown through the window.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* oh my god.... my tv is now going to be thrown through the window. 

 yea i am with ya girl!!i am so mad


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 28, 2005)

i was hoping you'd be on AIM janelle lol i needed someone to witch too lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i was hoping you'd be on AIM janelle lol i needed someone to witch too lol LOL Sorry! I was doing some laundry inbetween kicking my television!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* LOL Sorry! I was doing some laundry inbetween kicking my television!



yea my mom and i are still talking about this she's upset too i called my little cousin she's upset myaunt is upset lol we are all upset around here then my brother looks at us and says SHUT UP IT'S A STUPID TV SHOW. she wants to know what my internet friends think of this new development


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 28, 2005)

ok i am so upset i am going to play the sims 2 make a new family and kill off "scott" I'll be back later.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* That show tonight was just plain crazy. That should NOT have happened!




You're telling me Sista!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ok i am so upset i am going to play the sims 2 make a new family and kill off "scott" I'll be back later. LOL!!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 28, 2005)

someone please pm me and let me know who got booted!! please, please, please!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 28, 2005)

.

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* someone please pm me and let me know who got booted!! please, please, please!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* . Did someone PM you??


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah. Thanks Janelle!! ... just got an answer. I cant say that I'm unhappy. I never liked that person's performances. I know that's an unpopular comment, but dont flame me ya'll!!





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Did someone PM you??


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Yeah. Thanks Janelle!! ... just got an answer. I cant say that I'm unhappy. I never liked that person's performances. I know that's an unpopular comment, but dont flame me ya'll!!



No ... I agree, but I think there should've been someone else to go before _________ !


----------



## tylda1969 (Apr 28, 2005)

Have to say that I disagree with the results. I think that someone is squeaking by with just a thread. I however did not like the preformance by the one who got booted. Didn't do the song justice at all! I think that the thread is going to break soon! (I hope it does anyway.)


----------



## bonbon412 (Apr 28, 2005)

Could someone please PM and let me know what happened? I was watching Jack and Bobby and forgot to flip between the two like i usually do...I guess that's what I get for being addicted to the WB!


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 28, 2005)

Yeah, someone should pm you, but NOT TYLDA!! lol



If she pm's you delete it immediately!!





(of course I'm just kidding... Tylda is wonderful. She knows I'm just paying her back for torturing me!!)





Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Could someone please PM and let me know what happened? I was watching Jack and Bobby and forgot to flip between the two like i usually do...I guess that's what I get for being addicted to the WB!


----------



## tylda1969 (Apr 28, 2005)

Do you want to do it Toomuch or should I? Hee Hee. You could always copy and paste to her and send the torture to someone else!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Have to say that I disagree with the results. I think that someone is squeaking by with just a thread. I however did not like the preformance by the one who got booted. Didn't do the song justice at all! I think that the thread is going to break soon! (I hope it does anyway.) And if it doesn't ... I"m going to take some scissors and cut the damn thing!!!! LOL


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 28, 2005)

You got an answer, right?

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* Could someone please PM and let me know what happened? I was watching Jack and Bobby and forgot to flip between the two like i usually do...I guess that's what I get for being addicted to the WB!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* You got an answer, right? Yeah, I PM'ed her


----------



## Never2muchMU (Apr 28, 2005)

Cool!!





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Yeah, I PM'ed her


----------



## wongy74 (Apr 28, 2005)

Someone PM me with the results! Thanks! I don't want to watch.


----------



## Liz (Apr 28, 2005)

pm me please!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Check your PM box Jess &amp; Liz!


----------



## Liz (Apr 28, 2005)

thanks janelle!

argh. i saw that that person was going to end up cut sometime. but i still don't want like someone that's on there. lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* thanks janelle!
argh. i saw that that person was going to end up cut sometime. but i still don't want like someone that's on there. lol

I hear ya!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 28, 2005)

i'm still pi$$ed off


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

i'm still pi$$ed off 


Very disappointed at who was voted off. His performance was KILLER!!! Love that song too


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 28, 2005)

i thought he did a good job too i love the song too. i am STILL fuming.


----------



## Geek (Apr 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

i thought he did a good job too i love the song too. i am STILL fuming. 


DITTO Ang, he rocked it bigtime


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 28, 2005)

Honestly I really didn't like that song Con sang - and thought he could've done better... but Scott really should've went before him. Scott isn't as talented as the rest of them... the next one I'd vote off besides Scott would be Federov. He's really good - but he's so "Clay" in the way he sings... I dunno some songs sound better than others, but he's kinda too 'teen boy band pop' for my taste. I'm voting for Bo icon_love ) or Vonzell to take this



Carrie's good, but why can't she pick a popular song?!? Man, the last few weeks I haven't heard of ONE song she did. Maybe out in the midwest or south the songs are known - but I dunno, I know a bunch of country songs &amp; that wasn't one of them. I think she should try and pick something more well known if she doesn't want to be forgotten. I can remember everyone's performance.... except hers!


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 28, 2005)

ok my mom heard on the radio this morning while she was getting ready that some midwest states are getting together to keep scott in. Since he doesn't sing that well they think it would be great for AI to look stupid by some kid who can't sing winning. she couldnt hear all of it since she was in the shower and everything while she heard it. i wonder if there is a website about it or anything.


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 28, 2005)

Vote on the AI poll


----------



## K*O* (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* Vote on the AI poll  That was an injustice - totally ! Geez, I think its fixed!! They probably don't want two "rocker's" neck-in-neck.... If I were Constantine, I'd demand to see the final count after last nights' show....


----------



## Geek (Apr 29, 2005)

AL Gore wants a recount LOL









Originally Posted by *K*O** 

That was an injustice - totally ! Geez, I think its fixed!! They probably don't want two "rocker's" neck-in-neck.... If I were Constantine, I'd demand to see the final count after last nights' show....


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** That was an injustice - totally ! Geez, I think its fixed!! They probably don't want two "rocker's" neck-in-neck.... If I were Constantine, I'd demand to see the final count after last nights' show....



i am still mad!!!i voted for injustice.scott does not deserve to still be there.


----------



## K*O* (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i am still mad!!!i voted for injustice.scott does not deserve to still be there.

"ditto"


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* AL Gore wants a recount LOL


----------



## Geek (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 








LOL


----------



## Amethyst (Apr 29, 2005)

Maybe Scott rounded up his entire state to vote for him (ah, that's mean, shame on me)





He's got NO personality on stage !!!


----------



## K*O* (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Maybe Scott rounded up his entire state to vote for him (ah, that's mean, shame on me)





He's got NO personality on stage !!!





He's got NO personality, PERIOD !


----------



## tylda1969 (Apr 29, 2005)

_I loved Con in the begining. By the end it seemed as thou he was more caught up in the "LOOK" to the cameras and his pout instead of singing the song. I love the song that he sang, but I thought he did NOT do it justice. I thought it was one of his weakest performances. As far as Scott he should have been gone a long time ago. He can sing here and there but nothing consistant. I think he def. needs to go bye bye! Still love Bo, and I like Carrie too. I know the song that she sang, but it has never been one of my favorites. In my opinion Scott and then Ferderov need to be the next to go. I think Anthony can sing but he's way too mushy for me. Did you see the look on Cons face when Seacrest said he was going home? He was stunned! I also think that you will hear something in the future about Paula and Con. This am my radio station was talking about Paula threatening to sue someone about writing about her and 2 previous male contestants, Justin and someone else, can't remember his name. She was def. upset about the decision._


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* _I loved Con in the begining. By the end it seemed as thou he was more caught up in the "LOOK" to the cameras and his pout instead of singing the song. I love the song that he sang, but I thought he did NOT do it justice. I thought it was one of his weakest performances. As far as Scott he should have been gone a long time ago. He can sing here and there but nothing consistant. I think he def. needs to go bye bye! Still love Bo, and I like Carrie too. I know the song that she sang, but it has never been one of my favorites. In my opinion Scott and then Ferderov need to be the next to go. I think Anthony can sing but he's way too mushy for me. Did you see the look on Cons face when Seacrest said he was going home? He was stunned! I also think that you will hear something in the future about Paula and Con. This am my radio station was talking about Paula threatening to sue someone about writing about her and 2 previous male contestants, Justin and someone else, can't remember his name. She was def. upset about the decision._ Oh yeah, I think it was Corey? (Can't remember at the moment) but I think Federov should be on the 'boot list' too...


----------



## Liz (Apr 29, 2005)

i didn't like the way constantine sang the song, but scott was worse. his voice was breaking or pitchy.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lizzyb831* i didn't like the way constantine sang the song, but scott was worse. his voice was breaking or pitchy. Yeah, I didn't like the way he did it either... sounds like he hasn't gotten out of the "David Cassidy' role yet from his Partridge Family song! LOL


----------



## Anya1976 (Apr 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Oh yeah, I think it was Corey? (Can't remember at the moment) but I think Federov should be on the 'boot list' too...



i have to say anthony isn't as good as the rest of them but he should stay there longer than scott. anthony is MUCH better than scott!!!


----------



## K*O* (May 3, 2005)

ALRIGHT ALREADY...IS THAT MISERABLE SCOTT GONNA SUCK AGAIN TONIGHT?? I CAN'T TAKE HIM ANYMORE -


----------



## Amethyst (May 3, 2005)

I won't be home to watch it tonight but I'll be doing the "happy dance" when he gets the boot !


----------



## Anya1976 (May 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** ALRIGHT ALREADY...IS THAT MISERABLE SCOTT GONNA SUCK AGAIN TONIGHT?? I CAN'T TAKE HIM ANYMORE -





















ugh he better leave this week.


----------



## K*O* (May 3, 2005)

*I forgot, when do they start singing 2 songs a night ?? When they're down to how many people???



*


----------



## Anya1976 (May 3, 2005)

hhm i don't know. i don't remember well there are only 5 people now so maybe. My mom asked that last week lol she wants 2 songs


----------



## K*O* (May 3, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* hhm i don't know. i don't remember well there are only 5 people now so maybe. My mom asked that last week lol she wants 2 songs Yeah, I guess MOM's think alike !!!! lol I'm gonna sign off &amp; get ready for the show...see ya later, alligator !!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 4, 2005)

Ok... straight from the rumor mill! My brother was saying last night that Scott is being backed by Method Man ~ and that's why he's not getting voted off.. now what this means, or what role Method Man is playing in this, I have no idea... but my bro is into all that hip-hop/rap music, so I guess he knows better than me... maybe it's a Eminem/Dr. Dre type thing... maybe Meth has taken Tubby under his wing? LOL





PS... tonight is 2 songs each... 1st theme is Songs written by Jerry Leiber &amp; Mike Stoller, second theme is any song on any of this weeks Billboard charts.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 4, 2005)

Also... is it me - or does Scott's hair look a lot darker tonight????


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 4, 2005)

ok... me again!!! All I have to say is that Bo's 1st song ... he does it AWESOME!!!!!!!! Totally right song for him - ahhhh I'm gonna melt! :icon_love


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 4, 2005)

I dont care what anyone says.....

*BO IS AWESOME!!!!!*:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love :icon_love


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 4, 2005)

Janelle, we were SO on the same page... he was great!!!!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* ok... me again!!! All I have to say is that Bo's 1st song ... he does it AWESOME!!!!!!!! Totally right song for him - ahhhh I'm gonna melt! :icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Janelle, we were SO on the same page... he was great!!!! Wow... Carrie did pretty good too... but I still have to love my Bo!



I would rather have him sing to me than Carrie



:icon_love


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 4, 2005)

LOL!! Me too. I really think that there's about 4 really good people left on the show (*everyone but Scott*!!!) but Bo just happens to be my top favorite!! He is talented as hell!!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Wow... Carrie did pretty good too... but I still have to love my Bo!



I would rather have him sing to me than Carrie



:icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* LOL!! Me too. I really think that there's about 4 really good people left on the show (*everyone but Scott*!!!) but Bo just happens to be my top favorite!! He is talented as hell!! ok... I have to say that I like the song Anthony picked for #2 - but he is still a little too 'Broadway' for my liking... but he did do the BSB pretty well!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 4, 2005)

our local news is doing a story about a website that is backing scott to win it's vote fro the worst.com the page is gone i just went to look for it the google entery is still there if you do a vote for the worst search it's the first one. i will probably have to tape the news story since i am going to tan when its on but i want to see the story.

Quote:
*Vote* for the *Worst* - American Idol 4!*...* Why not just *Vote* for the *Worst*? This show is not about finding the next big

superstar. *...* Copyright 2005 *Vote* for the *Worst*. Site Designed by Candi. *...*

www.griffinity.com/dave/ - 13k - May 2, 2005 - &lt;nobr&gt; Cached - Similar pages&lt;/nobr&gt;&lt;!--n--&gt; &lt;!--m--&gt;*Vote* for the *Worst* - What Do You Think


----------



## Amethyst (May 4, 2005)

You know Vonzell started out being my favorite even up until recently. She sang really good and really good songs. These past 3-4 weeks I hate to admit it, she's going downhill. Don't know if its the wrong songs or what.

and !!! was Scott cocky tonight or what??? (hate to say he sang that George Benson song pretty good) but I still don't like him!!!!

I guess I'm changing my vote to Carrie.

Bo was pretty good tonight too.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* You know Vonzell started out being my favorite even up until recently. She sang really good and really good songs. These past 3-4 weeks I hate to admit it, she's going downhill. Don't know if its the wrong songs or what.

and !!! was Scott cocky tonight or what??? (hate to say he sang that George Benson song pretty good) but I still don't like him!!!!

I guess I'm changing my vote to Carrie.

Bo was pretty good tonight too.





i thought bo was GREAT tonight!!!! i liked carrie too she did a wonderful job they are my top 2 since constantine is gone


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i thought bo was GREAT tonight!!!! i liked carrie too she did a wonderful job they are my top 2 since constantine is gone




Oh yeah... he was awesome! Carrie too!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Oh yeah... he was awesome! Carrie too!



i hope it comes down to those 2. if this vote for the worst thing stays true then scott will stay in this contest


----------



## tylda1969 (May 4, 2005)

Right with you girlies! Bo was awesome tonight and so was Carrie. Oh my god, Scott and his new found attitude have to go. If he makes it one more time I'm going to scream! It will probably be Anthony thou. I heard about the votefortheworst.com too. That really sucks. I don't get it thou, I thought that you had to vote after the show though the phone or cell. How is this site doing anything for Scott?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 4, 2005)

i can't get to the one website but i did find this article on it.

Quote:
*American Idol's Rogue Fans Vote for the Worst Singer*&lt;small&gt;*BlogCritics.Org ^ * | 4/21/05 | Scott Pepper&lt;/small&gt;

&lt;small&gt;Posted on *04/21/2005 10:53:52 AM PDT* by *capitoltex*&lt;/small&gt;

Once again, we've reached that point in the American Idol competition where the voting trends seem to defy all logic and reason.

From a relatively objective point of view, two excellent singers, Nadia Turner and Anwar Robinson, have been sent home, and two mediocre (at best) singers still remain among the top six contestants. Some fans of the show are up in arms, unable to cope with the fact that we'll be subjected to at least one more week of the song stylings of Anthony Fedorov and Scott Savol. In particular, Mr. Savol seems to have struck a negative chord with many viewers.

Last season, we were in a similar situation, with crooner John Stevens and the pretty-but-vapid Jasmine Trias inexplicably outlasting far more talented performers like Jennifer Hudson.

Much print has been devoted to the voting dynamics of the show, but it seems that something is happening that the show's producers probably weren't counting on: some fans are purposely voting for the singer whom they deem to be the "worst."

Witness the web site (www.votefortheworst.com) "Vote For The Worst," with it's tongue-in-cheek mission statement:

This show is not about finding the next big superstar. Your favorite contestant probably won't win, and will probably get a record contract anyway if they're good enough. LaToya London had an amazing voice last season and she didn't make it past 4th place. Fantasia won the competition and her record sales are dismal because 19 Entertainment barely even promotes her. What a great "prize."

TV is supposed to be about the entertainment value, and what's more entertaining than a fish out of water outlasting the big fish and sharks? This pledge is to keep whoever we've selected as the worst competitor in the competition by voting for them for the entire time alotted every week. Even if you live outside of America, tell people about the pledge and spread the word. At the top of this page, we will post a banner with the contestant that we're supporting. If you so choose, vote along with us and help keep the no talent of the week in the competition.

For the time being, the "Vote For The Worst" crew has thrown their support behind contestant Scott Savol, and quite a few fans seem to be on board.

Now, will these renegade voters actually alter the outcome of the finals? Unlikely. With consistently more than 30 million votes cast each week, and far more in the finals, it would be hard for such an effort to swing the needle once the competition gets down to the final 3-4 competitors. But in earlier weeks, when there are more choices and the voting is closer, it's somewhat easier for these folks to make a difference. The only real question is how many of the "good" singers will get sent home while the "worst" remain

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/1388325/posts


----------



## Anya1976 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Right with you girlies! Bo was awesome tonight and so was Carrie. Oh my god, Scott and his new found attitude have to go. If he makes it one more time I'm going to scream! It will probably be Anthony thou. I heard about the votefortheworst.com too. That really sucks. I don't get it thou, I thought that you had to vote after the show though the phone or cell. How is this site doing anything for Scott?



if enough people vote for that moron then he could stay in the competition.


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

I thought Bo and Carrie were great tonight. About that votefortheworst.com website, I'd heard about it too and it completely takes away the whole point of the show, doesn't it? 


woo hoo Carrie was hot once again! Bo rocked! It will come down to Bo vs Carrie


----------



## envymi (May 4, 2005)

damn...this is the 2nd week in a row I've missed AI


----------



## Liz (May 4, 2005)

who do you think will win? AI was gunning for a guy to win, but Carrie is really good.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* I thought Bo and Carrie were great tonight. About that votefortheworst.com website, I'd heard about it too and it completely takes away the whole point of the show, doesn't it? i think it does take awa yfrom the show. you WANT it to come down to the BEST people but it doesn't always unfortunately. i didn't think fantasia was the best, and i didn't think ruben was the best either


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Anthony &amp; Scott are gonna be in the bottom tonight (I think)...Bo was good, Carrie too &amp; Vonzelle....It's gonna be Carrie &amp; Bo to duke it out @ the end.


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Did anyone catch the new last night around 10pm Channel 5 in NY, they did a little short before the news actually came on - Something about Constantine talking with Simon at the end of that "show"....I missed it...damn


----------



## Anya1976 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Anthony &amp; Scott are gonna be in the bottom tonight (I think)...Bo was good, Carrie too &amp; Vonzelle....It's gonna be Carrie &amp; Bo to duke it out @ the end. i voted last night my mom wanted me to vote for anthony so i did i did vote for bo a little bit too though lol


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i voted last night my mom wanted me to vote for anthony so i did i did vote for bo a little bit too though lol Ant was pretty good last night...If Scott is there after tonight's show, I think its fixed.


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** 

Ant was pretty good last night...If Scott is there after tonight's show, I think its fixed. 


Oh Simon liked him!!!!!


----------



## Amethyst (May 4, 2005)

Let me tell you something, I laughed at loud last night (a sarcastic laugh, that is) when I heard *Scott say* that being on American Idol has given him the chance to have a stylist who picks out &amp; puts together nice clothes for him to wear.

What a joke! This guy wears the same baggy pants - hip-hop attire every single week! What's so creative and difficult to put together concerning his attire? This guy needs a makeover to his ego not just his wardrobe.


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2005)

Let's hear it people! Who is going home tonight?????????





Originally Posted by *Amethyst* 

Let me tell you something, I laughed at loud last night (a sarcastic laugh, that is) when I heard *Scott say* that being on American Idol has given him the chance to have a stylist who picks out &amp; puts together nice clothes for him to wear.
What a joke! This guy wears the same baggy pants - hip-hop attire every single week! What's so creative and difficult to put together concerning his attire? This guy needs a makeover to his ego not just his wardrobe.


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Let's hear it people! Who is going home tonight????????? To piss us off some more, they'll probably get rid of Anthony over Scott .!!!! ugh!


----------



## K*O* (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Let me tell you something, I laughed at loud last night (a sarcastic laugh, that is) when I heard *Scott say* that being on American Idol has given him the chance to have a stylist who picks out &amp; puts together nice clothes for him to wear.
What a joke! This guy wears the same baggy pants - hip-hop attire every single week! What's so creative and difficult to put together concerning his attire? This guy needs a makeover to his ego not just his wardrobe.





You're right, how difficult is it to dress like a SLOB, yeah you really need a "Stylist" to come up with that get-up...I just want to punch him out !!!!


----------



## Geek (May 4, 2005)

LOL









Originally Posted by *K*O** 

You're right, how difficult is it to dress like a Wigger, yeah you really need a "Stylist" to come up with that get-up...I just want to punch him out !!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 4, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Let me tell you something, I laughed at loud last night (a sarcastic laugh, that is) when I heard *Scott say* that being on American Idol has given him the chance to have a stylist who picks out &amp; puts together nice clothes for him to wear.
What a joke! This guy wears the same baggy pants - hip-hop attire every single week! What's so creative and difficult to put together concerning his attire? This guy needs a makeover to his ego not just his wardrobe.





my mom was saying how she thought he dressed like a slob too. she says she can't stand how he looks so awful each week.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 5, 2005)

LOL I hope Scott stays atleast for one more week, Anthony needs to go in my opinion. I like Scott I think he is cute lol, still hoping Bo wins the show though.


----------



## Geek (May 5, 2005)

Cool some controversy! A dessenter!










Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* 

LOL I hope Scott stays atleast for one more week, Anthony needs to go in my opinion. I like Scott I think he is cute lol, still hoping Bo wins the show though.


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *SmartStyle437* I like Scott I think he is cute


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* my mom was saying how she thought he dressed like a slob too. she says she can't stand how he looks so awful each week. Maybe Method man is the one who's dressing him? hmmm... I didn't notice his outfit as I was too distracted by his double chin that vibrated to the music.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (May 5, 2005)

LOL he reminds me of a teddybear :0):icon_love


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Interesting little twist tonight!!! But I am just saying that I'm HAPPY!


----------



## Geek (May 5, 2005)

Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhh lol





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Interesting little twist tonight!!! But I am just saying that I'm HAPPY!


----------



## tylda1969 (May 5, 2005)

Poor Tony, how much longer do you have to wait? Its a good one!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98*





 ok i have to agree with ya janelle


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* Poor Tony, how much longer do you have to wait? Its a good one! yea no kiddin


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Maybe Method man is the one who's dressing him? hmmm... I didn't notice his outfit as I was too distracted by his double chin that vibrated to the music.



LMAO


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhh lol C'mon over to the East Coast then!!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Interesting little twist tonight!!! But I am just saying that I'm HAPPY!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh hhhhhh lol How do you know I was talking about being happy over the tv??



Maybe I'm finally getting my ceilling fan fixed in my room !! lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* How do you know I was talking about being happy over the tv??



Maybe I'm finally getting my ceilling fan fixed in my room !! lol



lmao you tell'mi'm happy about the polish on my toes


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* lmao you tell'mi'm happy about the polish on my toes





LOL SEEEEEE T! we're all happy!! I think you're just a little anxious over there in your 'always 3 hr. behind EST Idol " living room! lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* LOL SEEEEEE T! we're all happy!! I think you're just a little anxious over there in your 'always 3 hr. behind EST Idol " living room! lol



he's just jealous. he wishes he could see it when we see it. when it's live lol


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* he's just jealous. he wishes he could see it when we see it. when it's live lol Singing the song.... IN-STANT REPLAAAAAAY~!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Singing the song.... IN-STANT REPLAAAAAAY~!!!



instant? no not instant there is a 3 hr tape delay on that bad boy


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* instant? no not instant there is a 3 hr tape delay on that bad boy I know... lol But they don't have a catchy tune for "3 Hour Tape Delayyyyyy" lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I know... lol But they don't have a catchy tune for "3 Hour Tape Delayyyyyy" lol




LOL good point. man i'dhate to watch everything later than everyone else.


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

*YEAH !!!! He's gone, finally!!!! That arrogant bastard!!! *

*Did you see when they first called Anthony to sit on the couch? Then they called Scott to join Anthony - did you see Scott, he put his arm up in the air (like alright, he thought that he was voted to the "good" side) - yeah, right pillbury dough-boy!!!!!!*

*Then, they called the remaining 3 to stay where they were....I guessthe light bulb finally went off in his head, &amp; realized that "holy shit , its me &amp; Anthony"....Well, it was the thrill of victory for US, and the agony of defeat for HIM.....*

*I'm happy!




*


----------



## Geek (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** 

*YEAH !!!! He's gone, finally!!!! That arrogant bastard!!! *
*Did you see when they first called Anthony to sit on the couch? Then they called Scott to join Anthony - did you see Scott, he put his arm up in the air (like alright, he thought that he was voted to the "good" side) - yeah, right pillbury dough-boy!!!!!!*

*Then, they called the remaining 3 to stay where they were....I guessthe light bulb finally went off in his head, &amp; realized that "holy shit , its me &amp; Anthony"....Well, it was the thrill of victory for US, and the agony of defeat for HIM.....*

*I'm happy!



*




KO, time for you to party like it's 1999!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** *YEAH !!!! He's gone, finally!!!! That arrogant bastard!!! *
*Did you see when they first called Anthony to sit on the couch? Then they called Scott to join Anthony - did you see Scott, he put his arm up in the air (like alright, he thought that he was voted to the "good" side) - yeah, right pillbury dough-boy!!!!!!*

*Then, they called the remaining 3 to stay where they were....I guessthe light bulb finally went off in his head, &amp; realized that "holy shit , its me &amp; Anthony"....Well, it was the thrill of victory for US, and the agony of defeat for HIM.....*

*I'm happy!



*

yea i'm happy too. he needed to GO. i think it's his arrogance that got the best of him. someone last year got cocky like that and they were voted off as well.


----------



## Amethyst (May 5, 2005)

I guess ole Scotty-boy won't be thinking of what song to next for next week like he bragged !!!














*HA HA HA*


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* KO, time for you to party like it's 1999!!!!!!!!!!! Tony, I've been partying since 1999 !!!!!


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Naturally* OH OH I missed AI ...please ..don't tease me Karen ..did he finally get the BOOT? I'm amazed he made it so far! Now ..the other guy (can't remember his name) ..he's to ...CLAY AIKEN-ISH ...I want him to be gone next. Yeah, the little porker is gone!!! The other guy's name is Anthony, he's going next!!!


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

Yeah, you're right....they get to cocky


----------



## Liz (May 5, 2005)

someone told me he got the boot before i saw the show. but when i saw he was sent to the couch, i was like WHAT?! then i realized what was going on. lol.

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* someone told me he got the boot before i saw the show. but when i saw he was sent to the couch, i was like WHAT?! then i realized what was going on. lol. 

HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!

That's what Scott thought too, when he went over to the couch he thought he was in like Flynn - until Anthony leaned over to him &amp; musta told him to dummy-up!!! lol


----------



## wongy74 (May 5, 2005)

Yay, I was so happy Scott got the boot!


----------



## K*O* (May 5, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Yay, I was so happy Scott got the boot! I'm so glad we all feel the same Jess....


----------



## Anya1976 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** I'm so glad we all feel the same Jess.... 

 yea i'm glad he's gone too the cockyness is what did it i think. FINALLY


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* yea i'm glad he's gone too the cockyness is what did it i think. FINALLY I just loved when he's all "Yesssss" as he's going to the couch... LMAO - that was the best part of the show! HAHA!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 6, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I just loved when he's all "Yesssss" as he's going to the couch... LMAO - that was the best part of the show! HAHA!



i have to agree that was pretty good. my mom and i were talkin about it and she said that anthony knew he was in the bottom 2 when he walked over she said he mumbled something.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 10, 2005)

everyone ready for tonight's AI????


----------



## Liz (May 10, 2005)

yes, but it doesn't come on for another 7 hours or so


----------



## Anya1976 (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* yes, but it doesn't come on for another 7 hours or so



i know but i'm still jazzed lol


----------



## Joyeuux (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* everyone ready for tonight's AI???? *OMG*, I'm SO excited that I don't have to close at work tonight! In fact, it's my day off. So I get to watch all of AI, woohoo!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* *OMG*, I'm SO excited that I don't have to close at work tonight! In fact, it's my day off. So I get to watch all of AI, woohoo!!! woohooo YAAAAAY day off. i have a feeling anthony will be voted off this week but i am fine with that. i wish constantine was still here but scotts "fans" won out.


----------



## K*O* (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* woohooo YAAAAAY day off. i have a feeling anthony will be voted off this week but i am fine with that. i wish constantine was still here but scotts "fans" won out. I'll be glued too....yep, I agree with you about Anthony - have a feeling it'll be between Anthony &amp; Vonzelle (I really like her tho) - but we're running outta people...It'll be a fight to the finish between Carrie &amp; Bo....at the end


----------



## Anya1976 (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** I'll be glued too....yep, I agree with you about Anthony - have a feeling it'll be between Anthony &amp; Vonzelle (I really like her tho) - but we're running outta people...It'll be a fight to the finish between Carrie &amp; Bo....at the end





thank goodness it's on at 7 cus i have to watch my season finale of amazing race tonight too.


----------



## K*O* (May 10, 2005)

Well, I'm going to sign off now, and let Janelle sign on, she just got home.. Have fun watching idol tonight darlings' !


----------



## Anya1976 (May 10, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Well, I'm going to sign off now, and let Janelle sign on, she just got home.. Have fun watching idol tonight darlings' ! ya'll need 2 computers lol we h ave 3 in my house. mine, my dads and my brothers thank god for a router and a cable modem lol


----------



## Joyeuux (May 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* ya'll need 2 computers lol we h ave 3 in my house. mine, my dads and my brothers thank god for a router and a cable modem lol Has the show finished in Hawaii yet???
Such an emotional night!


----------



## Liz (May 11, 2005)

darn! i forgot about it since i was at the gym!! what happened?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* Has the show finished in Hawaii yet???
Such an emotional night!





it was great tonight. i voted. iamworkin tomorrow night so i won't be able to talk about the results til i get home.


----------



## wongy74 (May 11, 2005)

I didn't catch it.





What happened, Joy?


----------



## K*O* (May 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* I didn't catch it.




What happened, Joy?




Jess, you didn't miss much...it was so boring...they did Country songs - then songs from Philly (MOTOWN) Carrie's 1st song was good, 2nd song horrible..Vonzelle couldn't get it..she messed up a lyric then they told her it wasn't her best performance - she cried...Bo was ok, but not his "type" of music - the judges liked him...Anthony did ok - he did the same song Carrie did for the MOTOWN performance...My opionion - the show was boring, but after last night's competition - I think its gonna come down to Vonzelle &amp; Anthony....


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 11, 2005)

I liked Bo - everyone else **yawn**.



They're were all ok... but just nothing special last night... maybe it was the themes.



Lots of tears, but not much in the entertainment part - IMO. I think Tonight will be between "The Vonz" &amp; Anthony too.


----------



## wongy74 (May 11, 2005)

Thanks for the update Karen and Janelle!



Geez, Janelle, what time is it there? It's like 2:05 am here and I'm still up, working on my 24 hour take home final.


----------



## Geek (May 11, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

I liked Bo - everyone else **yawn**.



They're were all ok... but just nothing special last night... maybe it was the themes.



Lots of tears, but not much in the entertainment part - IMO. I think Tonight will be between "The Vonz" &amp; Anthony too. 


Carrie Underwood and Bo in the Finals and Carrie will win, IMHO


----------



## Amethyst (May 11, 2005)

I wonder why Vonzell broke down &amp; cried right after she said she had a bad day - hmmm....makes for some intriguing news...


----------



## bonbon412 (May 12, 2005)

So who got kicked off tonight? I hardly even watch it this season, but I still wanna know who's left!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *bonbon412* So who got kicked off tonight? I hardly even watch it this season, but I still wanna know who's left! Check your PM inbox!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Thanks for the update Karen and Janelle!



Geez, Janelle, what time is it there? It's like 2:05 am here and I'm still up, working on my 24 hour take home final.



I think it was 7:30 am my time... posted that before work


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 12, 2005)

Janelle, tell me too!!! I never see it on Wednesdays!! please, please!!

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Check your PM inbox!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 12, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Carrie Underwood and Bo in the Finals and Carrie will win, IMHO ehhhhh... I dunno!



You're a little bit country, I'm a little bit rock n' roll!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 12, 2005)

i knew who'd be going tonight. but i was fine with it since i do like everyone. i can't wait til next week!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

ok ladies and gents

it's almost over.

our final 3 are bo carrie and vonzell

who do we think will win this?

do we think it'll come down to bo and carrie? or will it be the 2 ladies?


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

i think it will come down to bo and carrie. you can tell who they want to win. but i think bo will win. i heard they wanted a guy to win. plus carrie is iffy. it's hard for her outside of country music.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* i think it will come down to bo and carrie. you can tell who they want to win. but i think bo will win. i heard they wanted a guy to win. plus carrie is iffy. it's hard for her outside of country music. and they always comment how her performance she hasn't improved on that at all and that is a big part of performing.i want bo to win though lol


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

she's definitely a good singer and holds her notes and stuff, but doesn't have much range out of country singing. and she doesn't do much in the performance. Bo is out there rockin out and stuff. i totally didn't think he would have gotten this far when it first started. i thought he was too rockerish, especially when you think of what an american idol would look like.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* she's definitely a good singer and holds her notes and stuff, but doesn't have much range out of country singing. and she doesn't do much in the performance. Bo is out there rockin out and stuff. i totally didn't think he would have gotten this far when it first started. i thought he was too rockerish, especially when you think of what an american idol would look like. it's about time to break that pop mold!!!


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

lol. yeah, but i'm more of a "pop" girl.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. yeah, but i'm more of a "pop" girl. not me dude i am a total rocker chick (have you not see my fotd's with the black eyeliner lol)


----------



## Liz (May 16, 2005)

lol. i know you are. you said something in a post about what you wore lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* lol. i know you are. you said something in a post about what you wore lol yea i'm more black leather than pink taffeta lol


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

*ARE WE ALL GONNA BE WATCHIN' TONIGHT ???????




*


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** *ARE WE ALL GONNA BE WATCHIN' TONIGHT ???????



* I am. my mom is out of town so we won't be doing our usual critique in the living room lol


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

Thats ok,,, you can critique for the two of you ! I'm sure she'll vouch for ya !

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* I am. my mom is out of town so we won't be doing our usual critique in the living room lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Thats ok,,, you can critique for the two of you ! I'm sure she'll vouch for ya ! yea i'm sure she will she likes pretty much everyone left


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

So, whatta ya think? Vonzelle next? Then Bo....?

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* yea i'm sure she will she likes pretty much everyone left


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

i think it will be between Carrie and Bo. i think vonzelle will go this week.


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

Yeah, that's what I think too...we'll see ! Sure gonna go thru withdrawls when the show ends! ...What are we all gonna watch on Tuesday &amp; Wednesday's now...lol

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i think it will be between Carrie and Bo. i think vonzelle will go this week.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** Yeah, that's what I think too...we'll see ! Sure gonna go thru withdrawls when the show ends! ...What are we all gonna watch on Tuesday &amp; Wednesday's now...lol oh jeez i have no idea i hate when the show ends.


----------



## K*O* (May 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* oh jeez i have no idea i hate when the show ends.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

Bo is just soooooo talented!!! He can do no wrong in my book. I'd love to hear him sing something by Journey!!! :icon_love


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Bo is just soooooo talented!!! He can do no wrong in my book. I'd love to hear him sing something by Journey!!! :icon_love oh yea i am a HUGE journey fan i wonder what else they are gonna sing tonight. so far bo was the best (IMO)


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

I think he was too (so far). I really hope he ends up winning this!!

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* oh yea i am a HUGE journey fan i wonder what else they are gonna sing tonight. so far bo was the best (IMO)


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

are u votin? i was gonna go tan early tonight but i will go after i vote for at least an hour lol


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

Heck yeah I'm voting!! I gotta help Bo win!!! He needs to be the next AI for sure!!!

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* are u votin? i was gonna go tan early tonight but i will go after i vote for at least an hour lol


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Heck yeah I'm voting!! I gotta help Bo win!!! He needs to be the next AI for sure!!! HOLY CRAP DID YOU HEAR HIS LAST SONG??? i was shocked. id idn't hear the name of it i was talkin to my mommy on the phone.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

I didnt catch the name either. I was freaking when he made that bold decision. I wasnt sure he could pull it off..... I should have had faith in him cuz he handled it *QUITE WELL*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* HOLY CRAP DID YOU HEAR HIS LAST SONG??? i was shocked. id idn't hear the name of it i was talkin to my mommy on the phone.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* I didnt catch the name either. I was freaking when he made that bold decision. I wasnt sure he could pull it off..... I should have had faith in him cuz he handled it *QUITE WELL*!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:icon_love :icon_love :icon_love i think having him sing acappella might have sealed his deal. tht was frickin awesome.


----------



## nydoll23 (May 18, 2005)

I want Bo to win,we need a rocker


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

man i am having a hard time getting thru (that's a good sign though right)


----------



## Liz (May 18, 2005)

damn. it's not on for another 2 hours!!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* damn. it's not on for another 2 hours!!!! well it's a good one tonight!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

OMG! That was a good one!!! They were all awesome! But I'm still a BO GIRL! :icon_love Too bad I STILL can't get through!!! Arrgh! LOL Good sign though!





1-866-IDOLS-02!

1-866-IDOLS-05!

GO BO!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* OMG! That was a good one!!! They were all awesome! But I'm still a BO GIRL! :icon_love Too bad I STILL can't get through!!! Arrgh! LOL Good sign though!





1-866-IDOLS-02!

1-866-IDOLS-05!

GO BO! 

 

i've been getting thru on the 05 # a little bit i am gonna be leaving soon though so i won't be voting much longer


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i've been getting thru on the 05 # a little bit i am gonna be leaving soon though so i won't be voting much longer Don't worry - I'll cover for you!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* Don't worry - I'll cover for you!



thanks babe


----------



## Amethyst (May 18, 2005)

Tonight's show made me an official Bo fan. He MUST win!!!

I think his voice sounds a little like the lead singer from Hootie &amp; the Blowfish.

Damn, I'd buy his CD.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

Me too.... In a heart beat!!!:icon_love What talent!!! :icon_love

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Tonight's show made me an official Bo fan. He MUST win!!!
I think his voice sounds a little like the lead singer from Hootie &amp; the Blowfish.

Damn, I'd buy his CD.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* Tonight's show made me an official Bo fan. He MUST win!!!
I think his voice sounds a little like the lead singer from Hootie &amp; the Blowfish.

Damn, I'd buy his CD.

oh believe me i'd buy it too!!!! i hope he wins!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* oh believe me i'd buy it too!!!! i hope he wins!!!! DITTO!


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

I never got through when I tried to do a phone vote. I did vote for him twice via text messaging. repeat after me: Bo will win. Bo will win. Bo will win. bo will win.

*BO WILL WIN!!!!!*





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* DITTO!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* I never got through when I tried to do a phone vote. I did vote for him twice via text messaging. repeat after me: Bo will win. Bo will win. Bo will win. bo will win.
*BO WILL WIN!!!!!*





bo will win!!!i got thru a few times on the phone not as many as how many times i tried calling i called for over an hour then i had to go tan.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 18, 2005)

but you did your part.... YOU GO GIRL!!!!!





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* bo will win!!!i got thru a few times on the phone not as many as how many times i tried calling i called for over an hour then i had to go tan.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* but you did your part.... YOU GO GIRL!!!!!




i did my best the phone lines were JAMMED tonight!!! but that is a good sign.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Man i cannot wait til tonight. I am excited in nervous at the same time.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* Me too! I can't believe it's almost over!



i know it hasn't seemed really that long since it started. i'll miss my mom and my time talkin about this show lol but we always have big brother (we watch that too)


----------



## Amethyst (May 19, 2005)

How much does it cost to call to vote? Is it a regular call or ???


----------



## Anya1976 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* It's free to call since it's a toll free number. yep it's a toll free 866 #


----------



## Anya1976 (May 19, 2005)

man i am so jazzed!!!


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 19, 2005)

ya'll know that I need a pm...... tell me who won!!! pretty please!!!


----------



## bonbon412 (May 19, 2005)

Id love a PM too...thanks!


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

someone pm me!!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 19, 2005)

Oh damn! I TOTALLY forgot this was on !!! 

 Ok.. my mind is totally NOT here! LOL Someone tell me too!!!!!


----------



## Geek (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Oh damn! I TOTALLY forgot this was on !!! 

 Ok.. my mind is totally NOT here! LOL Someone tell me too!!!!!







Wooooooo hooo I predicted the final 2 when there were 8 left!! I can't beleive it! Wait, yes I can, cuz im full of myself and I love me




Anyhow, I also know who will win this!


----------



## Geek (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 

Oh damn! I TOTALLY forgot this was on !!! 

 Ok.. my mind is totally NOT here! LOL Someone tell me too!!!!!







oH no one heard???


----------



## Geek (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* 

LOL Tony



Btw, I pmed Janelle. 


Can we PIMP it now? or are we waiting on anyone?


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

How do you guys have time to watch tv and be infront of the comp.... I don't have tv in my computer room





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Can we PIMP it now? or are we waiting on anyone?


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

i have a tv thing that you can use on your computer. it's from avermedia. it's pretty cool


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Wooooooo hooo I predicted the final 2 when there were 8 left!! I can't beleive it! Wait, yes I can, cuz im full of myself and I love me




Anyhow, I also know who will win this!


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Lucky you





Originally Posted by *Liz* i have a tv thing that you can use on your computer. it's from avermedia. it's pretty cool


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

How does it work?

Originally Posted by *Liz* i have a tv thing that you can use on your computer. it's from avermedia. it's pretty cool


----------



## Liz (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* How does it work? http://www.aver.com/products/tvtuner..._USB_300.shtml
you have your tv cable, it hooks up to this thing, then you plug it into the computer using a usb cable. my did something so that the sound can play from the computer. but i didn't see what he did. so it usully does sound from plugging in headphones. it's pretty coo. you can record tv shows wile you're watching them, plays as your desktop.there's some other stuff, but i haven't done anything besides those


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Cool deal, I have to check it out later definitely





Originally Posted by *Liz* http://www.aver.com/products/tvtuner..._USB_300.shtml
you have your tv cable, it hooks up to this thing, then you plug it into the computer using a usb cable. my did something so that the sound can play from the computer. but i didn't see what he did. so it usully does sound from plugging in headphones. it's pretty coo. you can record tv shows wile you're watching them, plays as your desktop.there's some other stuff, but i haven't done anything besides those


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

Lord, I can already see myself just sitting infront of the computer all day.... What am I saying? I already do that!!!!






Originally Posted by *lilla* Cool deal, I have to check it out later definitely


----------



## Geek (May 19, 2005)

Lilla you are not too far away now! woo hoo love ya


----------



## lilla (May 19, 2005)

I know, probably tomorrow





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Lilla you are not too far away now! woo hoo love ya


----------



## nydoll23 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* That is pretty cool! Thanks, Liz. oh great, more electronics for me to figur out.lol


----------



## Geek (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *nydoll23* 

oh great, more electronics for me to figur out.lol 


lmao! I love them!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 19, 2005)

Originally Posted by *charms23* My computer and tv are positioned that I can just turn my chair one way and I'm facing the tv! It's great



my tv is next to my computer so i don't hve to move i just turn my head a little bit


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Lucky you





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* my tv is next to my computer so i don't hve to move i just turn my head a little bit


----------



## Anya1976 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* Lucky you



i hate when i have to go babysit myaunts dog when she has no TV near the computer it drives me nuts cus at home i can sit at the computer and have my tv on at the same time and not miss anything


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

how often do you babysit them?

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i hate when i have to go babysit myaunts dog when she has no TV near the computer it drives me nuts cus at home i can sit at the computer and have my tv on at the same time and not miss anything


----------



## Anya1976 (May 20, 2005)

Originally Posted by *lilla* how often do you babysit them? not too often a couple times a year. when they go away on vacation. or if they end up taking a weekend here and there up in green bay wisconsin


----------



## lilla (May 20, 2005)

Oh! It is not a one night thing! like you babysit them for a few week or weekend!!





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* not too often a couple times a year. when they go away on vacation. or if they end up taking a weekend here and there up in green bay wisconsin


----------



## Anya1976 (May 24, 2005)

ok ya'll tonight is the night to vote!!! i can't wait!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 24, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Charmaine* How long is AI on Tuesday and Wednesday? And what time does it start? it's on for an hour tonight wed i am not sure about and it starts at the regular time tonight


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 25, 2005)

Well, I have to go and watch Bo do his stuff!!!!

He'd better win!!!!

*GO BO!!!!*


----------



## tylda1969 (May 25, 2005)

I love Bo as well, it's going to be close, Carrie is amazing as well. That Martina McBride song she just sang was awesome!


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 25, 2005)

Man!!! This is gonna be CLOSE!!!!! They were both terrific tonite!!!


----------



## tylda1969 (May 25, 2005)

Man, you're not kidding. At this point I love them both and would be fine with either of them winning. They are both going to make it big anyway.


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

have you been voting tonight?? i have. mom and i watched elf and i have been voting ever since the show has been over


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 25, 2005)

The lines have been so busy for Bo!! :icon_love I only managed 2 votes in for him so far!



That's ok... he'll win anyway



lol

Vote Bo!


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 25, 2005)

I am so effin mad!!! I wanted to vote... actually, I dialed a few times after the show ended and couldnt get through. then I got caught up with something else that I was doing and totally forgot!





I wanted to help Bo win

















Originally Posted by *Anya1976* have you been voting tonight?? i have. mom and i watched elf and i have been voting ever since the show has been over


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* I am so effin mad!!! I wanted to vote... actually, I dialed a few times after the show ended and couldnt get through. then I got caught up with something else that I was doing and totally forgot!




I wanted to help Bo win

















I think its 4 hours of voting tonight... I'm still trying, and it's still busy ! argh!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* The lines have been so busy for Bo!! :icon_love I only managed 2 votes in for him so far!



That's ok... he'll win anyway



lol 


Vote Bo!



 

 



i've gotten thru a ton of times for bo i've been callin the 05 #


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 25, 2005)

yeah! 1 more vote! woo hoo!


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i've gotten thru a ton of times for bo i've been callin the 05 # thats what I'm using...


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 25, 2005)

Great!! Then I'm still on it!!!





Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I think its 4 hours of voting tonight... I'm still trying, and it's still busy ! argh!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* I think its 4 hours of voting tonight... I'm still trying, and it's still busy ! argh! yea it is 4hrs of votin tonight so get on those phones!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

AI is 2hrs tomorrow night. so it's 8pm eastern and 7pm central don't forget!! i have it on my yahoo calendar already


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

well KEEP TRYING i've been calling since the show's been over i have it on my speed dial lol and i justkeep trying if it's busy


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* well KEEP TRYING i've been calling since the show's been over i have it on my speed dial lol and i justkeep trying if it's busy got a few more in!!! GO BO!!!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* got a few more in!!! GO BO!!!!



i'm getting thru almost every other call


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i'm getting thru almost every other call I'm like 1 out of 12 here


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 25, 2005)

1-866-IDOLS -01

1-866-IDOLS -03

1-866-IDOLS -05


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* 1-866-IDOLS -011-866-IDOLS -03

1-866-IDOLS -05



 

 

 



yea people start callin!!


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2005)

Nice to see that Carrie will win this. Just ask Simon lol





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

yea people start callin!!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

i voted for bo for 4 hrs i think i have done my part to help bo win this


----------



## Geek (May 25, 2005)

Carrie will win this...





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* 

i voted for bo for 4 hrs i think i have done my part to help bo win this


----------



## Amethyst (May 25, 2005)

My sister is actually going to an American Idol (final episode) House Party!!

is that crazy or what??








*GO BO!!!!!!!!!



*


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Amethyst* My sister is actually going to an American Idol (final episode) House Party!!

is that crazy or what??








*GO BO!!!!!!!!!



*

i want bo to win!!! i can't wait til tonight


----------



## K*O* (May 25, 2005)

He'll probably win....seems he never had a bad night !


----------



## K*O* (May 25, 2005)

For 4 hrs ????? How many votes did you think you cast ?





Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i voted for bo for 4 hrs i think i have done my part to help bo win this


----------



## K*O* (May 25, 2005)

Its on for 2 hrs. tonight?? Oh kool, I'm glad you posted that, cause I was gonna tune in @ 9pm -Thanks

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* AI is 2hrs tomorrow night. so it's 8pm eastern and 7pm central don't forget!! i have it on my yahoo calendar already


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** He'll probably win....seems he never had a bad night !




Well technically he has. Carrie is the only one who has not ever been in the bottom groups, and Bo has, I believe, twice! I'm personally going to Carrie! I think she is amazing!


----------



## Anya1976 (May 25, 2005)

Originally Posted by *K*O** For 4 hrs ????? How many votes did you think you cast ?



oh jeez i was getting thru every other time or every 3rd or 4th time for awhile then the later it got the more i was getting thru it was almost every call i got thru


----------



## Anya1976 (May 26, 2005)

in anticipation for the winner i ended up getting these so i thought i'd share











feel free to snag either one.


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 26, 2005)

*I hope Bo wins,I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins,I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins!!!!!*

*(just sending good vibes his way!!)



*


----------



## Anya1976 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* *I hope Bo wins,I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins,I hope Bo wins, I hope Bo wins!!!!!*

*(just sending good vibes his way!!)



*

i'm with ya girl i have my fingers crossed. i voted last night for hours so i hope that helped


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 26, 2005)

WAY TO GO, ANG!!!! You def did your part!!! I was only able to get through three times.



I hope that helped!!! *crossing fingers*

Originally Posted by *Anya1976* i'm with ya girl i have my fingers crossed. i voted last night for hours so i hope that helped


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

WAY TO GO, ANG!!!! You def did your part!!! I was only able to get through three times.



I hope that helped!!! *crossing fingers* 


Don't PIMP it pls


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 26, 2005)

LOL!!! Sorry Tony.. I forgot you're a Carrie fan. (I like her too, I just happen to like Bo BEST!!!)





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Don't PIMP it pls


----------



## Never2muchMU (May 26, 2005)

&amp;*%#&amp;*()&amp;%@*()&amp;*&amp;%(&ampw*$&amp;()&amp;(%#&amp;(*%#q(*)%&amp;(*)#@$ ^#[email protected]^*&amp;$&amp;


----------



## PinkRibbons (May 26, 2005)

XXXX


----------



## Anya1976 (May 26, 2005)

um ya'll we don't post spoilers for those who have not seen the show yet


----------



## NYAngel98 (May 26, 2005)

Sorry guys....



Don't want to spoil it just yet!


----------



## tylda1969 (May 26, 2005)

Great Show!, but mums the word!


----------



## leelee04 (May 26, 2005)

I just want to say I am happy that the person who won did win. I was rooting for this person. Sorry for those who werent





Lisa


----------



## tylda1969 (May 26, 2005)

OMG, I want those eyes!


----------



## leelee04 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *tylda1969* OMG, I want those eyes! Thanks! Their not actually my eyes. I wish they were though! LOLLisa


----------



## Liz (May 26, 2005)

yayyyy!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Liz (May 26, 2005)

when can we talk about it? lol do we have to wait for hawaii or something?


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Liz* 

when can we talk about it? lol do we have to wait for hawaii or something? 


I thought the show was "LIVE"?


----------



## Anya1976 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I thought the show was "LIVE"? not for ya'll on the west coast and in other time zones. eastern and central get it live


----------



## wongy74 (May 26, 2005)

LOL, if it was live in Hawaii, we'd all still be @ work while it aired.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* I thought the show was "LIVE"?


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* 

LOL, if it was live in Hawaii, we'd all still be @ work while it aired. 


LOL oops, ok then MUM's da' werd


----------



## wongy74 (May 26, 2005)

Nooooooooooo, I want someone to tell me! Someone PM me and LMK PLEASEEEEEEE!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* LOL oops, ok then MUM's da' werd


----------



## Anya1976 (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Nooooooooooo, I want someone to tell me! Someone PM me and LMK PLEASEEEEEEE! sent ya a PM


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2005)

we are already in chat


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2005)

http://cdn.news.aol.com/aolnews_photos/0c/02/20050525221609990009

I knew Carrie would win over Bo, there was never a question for me. Altho, I loved Bo also....TONS! Carrie Underwood just could seriously SING!!!!! :icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love:icon_love :icon_love I was just very happy to see southern rock and southern belle there and NO R&amp;B.


----------



## destiny (May 26, 2005)

LOL, as someone said on MUA, I blame Florida! HAHA!






:icon_love


----------



## Geek (May 26, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* 

LOL, as someone said on MUA, I blame Florida! HAHA!






:icon_love 


Blame it on America, they voted! LOLActually blame it on Carrie winning LOLOLOL :icon_love


----------



## K*O* (May 26, 2005)

Way to go...Carrie....


----------

